# Moving to Gulf Breeze from Los Angeles- couple of random questions..



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

Hi everyone-

I am buying a house in GB in the fall, hopefully sooner. I am coming with my girlfriend, and newborn due oct all the way from California. I am 39. We are making a big change, but I have lived in Tuscaloosa long time ago and my dad lives in South Alabama. Main reason for doing so- affordability, family lifestyle, and of course the fishing. I work from home so not worried about jobs or anything like that. Been researching this for quite some time. My main questions are-

1) from the ramps in GB shoreline or oriole whats the run like to access open water. Is it like 10miles? and is there no wake zones or anything like that before you hit Ft Pickens. Currently where i live i have to drive 45min to boat storage, hitch the boat, pay 14$ to launch then it takes 30 min in no wake zone to get out of the harbor. Total pain in the butt.

2) Gonna have to sell my boat a 22FT CC before we move, but as long as the weather is good a same size boat should be good for inshore and offshore right? I regularly hit the islands locally which are 20-25miles out no problem- or can the gulf weather get nasty fast and should consider bigger? 

Few easier ones- is it difficult to catch an uber in gulf breeze if i feel like having a few drinks in Pcola. Is gas really $1.25 right now? How humid is it really in summer or does the proximity to the water keep it little better than it was in Tuscaloosa. I'm looking for houses with a pool-how important is it to find one that is screened in, are the bugs that bad. 

We are really excited to move. Gonna have a million more fishing questions i'm sure once we get settled. Thanks for any help!

-Chris.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

1 clear sailing WOT from shoreline to the pass, then head south

2- 22 footer can do it, but we have chop here, I'd recommend 25 foot CC

other stuff, UBERis all over the place, Pools, well get a screen if you're gonna use it after dark. It gets hot and humid here.... 

Welcome to the area!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

1. Shoreline is your closest ramp to the pass from gulf breeze. Oriole beach is a way longer boat ride. 

2. I would get a catamaran or 25’ Boat with a nice V as Jim suggested. We don’t have the long period swell like the pacific. It’s almost all locally wind generated and sloppy. Easy to find flat days though. Avoid any SE wind over 10 knots, you will have an uncomfortable day. 

3. It’s humid, but not nearly as hot as Huntsville or anywhere in the Deep South off the coast. 

4. The bugs aren’t that bad in my opinion. Except those demon biting flies that come with a north wind in early fall.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Why Gulf Breeze? I only ask because there are lots of nice places to live around here. Each has something special about it. 

I just always wonder what makes people make their decisions, especially when they are doing so remotely.

And, yes, it can get rather uncomfortable really fast, even in the bay for a 22 footer.


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

Thanks appreciate the quick response and advice. I wouldn't mind the slight upgrade in boat size haha- its for safety purposes  As per why Gulf Breeze- It was recommended to me by some friends and after doing some research seems like would be a good fit. Housing seems very reasonable compared to here where i pay a crazy amount for APT with no yard. The schools have an A rating. The fishing is killer. Also its close enough to a decent size city just going over the bridge to Pensacola. Another factor was if i want friends and family to visit it seems easy to sell them on Pensacola beaches- plenty of hotels and condos to rent for a week. That was my thinking. I dont mind the no state income tax either and for my work which is online my work day starts at 9 vs 7am which is very nice bonus as well. Los Angeles has turned into a s***thole and the cost of living is terrible. Schools F rated and the fishing is really bad unless i head to San Diego where the tuna bite can be excellent in summer. Its really exciting with first baby on the way to finally be able to buy a house.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Gas is more like $1.50 to $1.75 right now. Gulf Breeze is nice but I agree there are nice places to live that are less congested - I am talking about places still in the greater Pensacola area, but you should try to visit a few places here before you commit. Of course, if you live anywhere near Los Angeles then my idea of congested and yours are probably quite different. Shoreline park is your best bet for launching a boat in Gulf Breeze. Currently $10 launch fee, the most expensive ramp around but it's a nice facility. Oriole Beach is not a very good place to launch a boat bigger than probably 17 or 18 feet, it's pretty shallow, and a longer run to the Pass (what we call our inlet that opens to the Gulf). The Gulf can be flat, and it can be choppy, and yes it can change quickly but if you're paying attention to forecasts and the weather, you should be fine. 22ft is fine, but if you like to go offshore and hit deeper water you'll have more days you can do it if you're in something a little bit bigger.

My one request. PLEASE leave California's screwed up politics and shitty government policies in California. The yankees are already trying to ruin Florida from the southern end upward.

Welcome (in advance) to the panhandle!


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

Hahaha- dont worry Surfridr we trying to escape all that BS liberal garbage.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Summer traffic on the 3 mile bridge is awful. Everyone trying to get to Pcola beach can tie traffic up all the way to the 3 mile bridge. Navarre is cheaper to live/buy but lot longer drive to get to boat ramp to go into the gulf. Try looking at Grand Lagoon area ($$$) there are nice places on water. Also some nice places around the dog track. Decent neighborhoods but little older.Lot of people on here that are willing to cost share rides to go fishing till you get the "feel" of the gulf. Got to go 20+ miles to get to >200 ft depth.Nothing like the Pacific. Also, got to think about hurricanes and elevation of the house you're going to be in. Welcome to Florida and tight lines. Realtor is a good guy to ask about houses on here. He won't steer you wrong


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisA4040 said:


> Thanks appreciate the quick response and advice. I wouldn't mind the slight upgrade in boat size haha- its for safety purposes  As per why Gulf Breeze- It was recommended to me by some friends and after doing some research seems like would be a good fit. Housing seems very reasonable compared to here where i pay a crazy amount for APT with no yard. The schools have an A rating. The fishing is killer. Also its close enough to a decent size city just going over the bridge to Pensacola. Another factor was if i want friends and family to visit it seems easy to sell them on Pensacola beaches- plenty of hotels and condos to rent for a week. That was my thinking. I dont mind the no state income tax either and for my work which is online my work day starts at 9 vs 7am which is very nice bonus as well. Los Angeles has turned into a s***thole and the cost of living is terrible. Schools F rated and the fishing is really bad unless i head to San Diego where the tuna bite can be excellent in summer. Its really exciting with first baby on the way to finally be able to buy a house.


 I've never fished the west coast in the Pac, however I have fished the westpac (Guam Japan etc,) the fishing was off the charts. is there a dead zone in the LA area, or is it fished out? just asking because I would have thought the fishing would have been good there.


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

kahala boy said:


> Summer traffic on the 3 mile bridge is awful. Everyone trying to get to Pcola beach can tie traffic up all the way to the 3 mile bridge. Navarre is cheaper to live/buy but lot longer drive to get to boat ramp to go into the gulf. Try looking at Grand Lagoon area ($$$) there are nice places on water. Also some nice places around the dog track. Decent neighborhoods but little older.Lot of people on here that are willing to cost share rides to go fishing till you get the "feel" of the gulf. Got to go 20+ miles to get to >200 ft depth.Nothing like the Pacific. Also, got to think about hurricanes and elevation of the house you're going to be in. Welcome to Florida and tight lines. Realtor is a good guy to ask about houses on here. He won't steer you wrong


Thanks i'll take a look at grand lagoon area. I'm not too concerned about traffic since i wont have to commute to work and obv the traffic where we are coming from is the worst in the nation. Initially i was considering trying to find affordable waterfront, but we opted for pool instead and ill just trailer to the ramps. Want to minimize the hurricane risk as much as possible, not interested in rebuilding docks and so forth. I will 100% be offering up boat rides and cold beers to get some good info and a feel for the area.


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

Realtor said:


> I've never fished the west coast in the Pac, however I have fished the westpac (Guam Japan etc,) the fishing was off the charts. is there a dead zone in the LA area, or is it fished out? just asking because I would have thought the fishing would have been good there.


LA is pretty much a dead zone and the party boats have overfished it. Halibut and yellowtail are getting harder and harder every year. Plenty of sand bass and cudas, but the only thing that really pulls are the sharks and rays. In terms of good eats, i toss 99.9% back just because the pollution is pretty sketchy. The really good fishing is two hour drive to san diego, but trailering a boat 2 hours on california highways in traffic is a huge risk in itself. I do alot of fishing in the keys every year on vacation, fly and offshore and a shitty day there is always better than my best day here.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

As for ramps and no wake zones, you won't find anything like you've experienced there. Bayou Grande: one no wake for about 1/4 mile; Bayou Chico: maybe the best ramp around (not the one I use so I'm just guessing), entire bayou is no wake but from ramp to WOT is only about 1/2-3/4 mile; Bayou Texar: three ramp options, two have about 1/2 mile no wake and other does not; Sanders Beach: ramp sucks and sometimes isn't usable because of shifting sand, OK for small boat when it's open (I think it's become neglected since Bayou Chico opened); Galvez Landing: maybe 3/4-1 mile no wake (I don't go that way enough to have a good feel); Big Lagoon State Park: probably less than 100 yds no wake. Bayou Texar is probably the longest run to the pass: 10.5 miles @ WOT. There are also some private ramps (Pensacola Shipyard and others) and at some you can keep your boat right by the ramp (I drive about 100 yds).

You should be able to easily find a house within 1/2 mile of a good ramp. Depending upon your preferences, you should also be able to be within 1/2 mile of grocery store, gas, hardware store, restaurants, parks, etc, at the same time. As for the beach during the summer weekends, you will hate the bridge (or both) so plan on going by boat.

And, since you won't bring CA politics, register as soon as you get here. FL is a "swing state".


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You have a kid to raise and schools I am sure area concern. Gulf Breeze has some great schools, as I am sure you know. But, yes, one can get "trapped" in Gulf Breeze from time to time, especially on the weekends, as all the Pensacola Beach Traffic from Pensacola, passes through there, and can add up to 1 to 2 hours.

When I first came here in 1997, my office was in Gulf Breeze. I was renting in East Hill Pensacola. On a Saturday morning, I got up early to make it to the office for a Marathon Weekend of Production. About 10:30 am I realized I had left my tape recorder at my home, and with hours of dictation planned it was vital that I retrieve it.

So I headed to get it, a 7 mile trip. Oh my, it was spring break, and I did not know about the traffic. Needless to say, I made it back to the office by 1 pm. I learned the hard way, hahaha. So you have to plan trips to "Town" on the weekends, so you can make it back.

*Is gas really $1.25 right now? *
NO, but I use reward cards from Winn Dixie and Tom Thumb, and can knock the price of gas down by 20 - 30 cents a gallon. I think it is right about $1.57 to $1.65

*How humid is it really in summer or does the proximity to the water keep it little better than it was in Tuscaloosa. *
Humidity is noticeable, much like Tuscaloosa, I have a saying "You can be wet with sweat or wet with rain, rain is cooler". During the md summer months.

*I'm looking for houses with a pool-how important is it to find one that is screened in, are the bugs that bad.*
I have had a pool for 22 years and never had a "Pool Cage" as many call it here. However; I have never lived near "No-See-Ums" - Biting Gnats that can drive a person insane. I have always lived in Pensacola. There are places in this area where the No-See-Ums are a thing. This places are located close to wet lands.

If you have a pool cage you will need a pool heater. I had a pool cage in Sunrise Florida, that pool never heated up enough to enjoy it. As my pools that I have owned here never had a pool cage, the sun will heat my pool up to comfortable temp by Late April or Early May, depending on the rain.

By late June or early July I install my fountains connected to the return water to my pool, and all the filtered water is sprayed into the air, to cool it. If not, the durn thing will get like a freaking hot tub, and that is not nice. I use my pool often to cool down.

Sometime in September, I remove the fountains and save the heat. and by late Oct and sometimes as late as thanksgiving, the pool is still warm enough to swim. After that, we are done swimming for the season. Unless it is a Polar Swim thing.

You are going to love living in Paradise.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Working from home and raising a young family, I think Gulf Breeze is a good option. The crime rate is lower and schools are better than in Escambia County, and you're right about the easy access to fishing. People we know that live there or on the beach know when to avoid the bridges. Why are you selling your boat? We had a 21' cc that put us on a bunch of snapper in the gulf and trout and redfish on the grass flats when the gulf was too rough.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Is it difficult to catch an uber in gulf breeze if i feel like having a few drinks in Pcola.*
I live in West Pensacola, Twin Oaks Subdivison, 1.5 miles to the Navy Point or Mahogany Mill or Pensacola Shipyard Boat Ramps, with my boat on a trailer at my house. (No Deed Restrictions Here) that is important to me. There are somes place like Tiger Point in Gulf Breeze that are deed restricted. My kids are raised and gone, so schools are not a concern.

I Uber a few times to Gulf Breeze, but more often to Pensacola Beach. Sometimes I may have a 30 minute wait for an Uber back to town. Anytime in town, Uber will be there in 10 minutes or less. So I am not sure what you mean by difficult, I have been to the west coast, and EVERY thing is Difficult there, to me.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I grew up in G.B. proper, went to G.B. schools all the way and still live in G.B. today. (50 years) I recommend it to anyone who has no where to go and nothing to do. As for internet, it is not the best. If you work from home and rely on the internet I would check to see if you can get better service then what most of us have. Yes, the traffic is awful. You may want to rent for a bit just to get you feel before you buy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Oh and one more thing "Beware of UFO's and the People who say they have seen them, in Gulf Breeze"*


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

First Cast said:


> The crime rate is lower and schools are better than in Escambia County,


For most of both counties the crime rate is so low as to be trivial. And what happens is minor. If you leave a power tool or nice rod in an open truck bed at a big store/mall parking lot, it MIGHT disappear but probably not. At a smaller store and parking lot it is unlikely to be taken.

The few areas with more crime are rather obvious and even that is only occasionally violent.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisA4040 said:


> LA is pretty much a dead zone and the party boats have overfished it. Halibut and yellowtail are getting harder and harder every year. Plenty of sand bass and cudas, but the only thing that really pulls are the sharks and rays. In terms of good eats, i toss 99.9% back just because the pollution is pretty sketchy. The really good fishing is two hour drive to san diego, but trailering a boat 2 hours on california highways in traffic is a huge risk in itself. I do alot of fishing in the keys every year on vacation, fly and offshore and a shitty day there is always better than my best day here.


Figured that might be the case.... I've always wanted to travel to the Galapagos Islands to see the Great White Sharks. 

lol I'll be the one to say.... Suggest you come out to Pensacola and spend a few days, look around before you decide on a specific area. It could be well worth your time... to be honest, you can live in Pace, and still have your boat in the water in 45 minutes including traffic. You won't "fish every day" so..... If you're looking for Country living, Pace, Milton Cantonment, if you want Gulf Breeze, then come visit and you'll know then... If you aren't working with a Realtor yet, feel free to call. Your taste and desires may not be the same as, the taste and desires of others......


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Guff Breeze is pretty good, lots of snobs but they are easy to ignore. As long as you don't steal Trump flags, No fighting at the gas pumps, don't smoosh the bread at walmart, return your shopping cart to the cart corral, no white costa sun glasses, no yeti or salt life stickers on your truck all will be good. Welcome to Breezerville.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> Guff Breeze is pretty good, lots of snobs but they are easy to ignore. As long as you don't steal Trump flags, No fighting at the gas pumps, don't smoosh the bread at walmart, return your shopping cart to the cart corral, no white costa sun glasses, no yeti or salt life stickers on your truck all will be good. Welcome to Breezerville.


If you do wear white costa's don't bend over in Publix (not there's anything wrong with that). And if you go to the beach on Memorial Day weekend, by all means have your wife escort you for safety.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't know, White Costas are just like bleach blondes with dark roots or blue/pink hair. Thank you for the visual early warning.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’ve lived in Gulf Breeze for 15 years. Did some post- graduate work in LA and the weather there is far more mild than here. But...most everything else is a huge plus. As mentioned, come look around, but I live in what is known as “proper” (I hate the term and I didn’t coin it) and you really can’t find a better situation. Yeah, you have some snobs, but those who live here know the reputation is far more embellished than reality. Message me if you want to call with questions. I fish a 22’ Twin Vee with no problem and we kill plenty of fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

“proper” HAHAHA what a snob!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> “proper” HAHAHA what a snob!!


For real. If it weren’t such a well used designator I’d never let the word out of my mouth. I’ve found that most people really don’t know what our community is like.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jspooney said:


> For real. If it weren’t such a well used designator I’d never let the word out of my mouth. I’ve found that most people really don’t know what our community is like.



I know, the real action is in midway.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

ChrisA4040 said:


> Hahaha- dont worry Surfridr we trying to escape all that BS liberal garbage.


Then welcome.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Old gulf beach highway out towards perdido key is an awesome area. If I could pick any waterfront home in this area, that would be it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Old gulf beach highway out towards perdido key is an awesome area. If I could pick any waterfront home in this area, that would be it.


You know Josh, I have thought about that often. If you could have any water front property around here, which one would you want. Sometimes I would want the south side of the ICW on the west side of Theo Barrs on Perdido. Nice sand beach front yard and lots of boats passing by to watch. Then other times a place up on the Blackwater River, nice and peaceful on fresh water. Then sometimes, a canal house in Gulf Breeze. One thing, I was keep in mind while dreaming, is the "H". Which is why I love the hill I am on, no flooding and short distance to the ramp. A View of Big Lagoon is awesome, but that "H" surge scares me. I also like the end of Innerarity with a view of Alabama.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Old gulf beach highway out towards perdido key is an awesome area. If I could pick any waterfront home in this area, that would be it.


PS: This was the first area I lived in. I rented a house two doors down from *Rusty's Restuarant*, across from *Rod and Reel Marina*, on *Sinton Drive*, with that park in front of the house, overlooking *Grand Lagoon*. 

*Ryan's Catch* and *Southwind Marina* a block distance away. *Snug Harbor Bar* just a few blocks away, walking distance if need be, and then *The Reef,* in the curve on Perdido for Dancing to (I forgot the name of the band Shark Tooth?)

And on a good night all the way to *Flora Bama Lounge and Package*. Living in this rented house convinced me to never leave Pensacola.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I live in Gulf Breeze and have zero complaints. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

BananaTom said:


> PS: This was the first area I lived in. I rented a house two doors down from *Rusty's Restuarant*, across from *Rod and Reel Marina*, on *Sinton Drive*, with that park in front of the house, overlooking *Grand Lagoon*.
> 
> *Ryan's Catch* and *Southwind Marina* a block distance away. *Snug Harbor Bar* just a few blocks away, walking distance if need be, and then *The Reef,* in the curve on Perdido for Dancing to (I forgot the name of the band Shark Tooth?)
> 
> And on a good night all the way to *Flora Bama Lounge and Package*. Living in this rented house convinced me to never leave Pensacola.


PLUS the Blues practicing over your house every week! But if they say evacuate, do it. That's where Ivan killed so many.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome backstory Tom! I’m close enough- blue angel/Sorrento to know I love this side. Other than taking forever to get anywhere else in town. The Blues buzzing by everyday is a nice bonus as well. And the traffic isn’t terrible if you stay by the water and don’t try to go north on blue angel in the summer. I wish I had a tank some days.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OldMan-theSea said:


> That's where Ivan killed so many.


You are soo Right. I canvased that area, looking for witnesses, to settle lawsuits. Some terrible stories, I heard.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> You are soo Right. I canvased that area, looking for witnesses, to settle lawsuits. Some terrible stories, I heard.


Ever notice none of that was in the news? At least not that I remember.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Ever notice none of that was in the news? At least not that I remember.


Oh My Jeff, do not get me started, I also canvased Bay Street, and Navy Point. They always say "The Official Death Count" is 7, not that is what the number was, I can not remember now.

BUT: What the heck is the "Unofficial Death Count" then?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I officially apologize to the OP for this huge derailment.
PLease forgive me!!!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Back to the OP, I hope you find what you are lookin for. I am not sure of all your criteria but to me GB is way too busy and regulated. After 20 years in the panhandle, I chose out of any city limits and NO HOA's, but then I would prefer that anywhere. Good luck


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

HOA's are the devil! Too many people telling you what you "need" to do on your property. I love a nice neighborhood and respect all the rules but HOA Nazi's are the worst.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

LY-zer said:


> HOA's are the devil! Too many people telling you what you "need" to do on your property. I love a nice neighborhood and respect all the rules but HOA Nazi's are the worst.


Tell me about it, I live with an HOA in Pace that hasn't been too bad, but it still sucks. Can't have a boat on a trailer, I get dirty looks from old ladies while working on my 4x4 in the driveway.....I'm currently looking to move even further north. You couldn't pay me to live in Gulf Breeze. I drive through there everyday going to work I wouldn't want to deal with that traffic all summer.


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses! Most of the HOA seem pretty reasonable at 25$ a month or so, and not bad if it comes with community park/ swing sets etc for the upcoming kid. Is a place like grand pointe super regulated? I def like the idea of keeping the boat on the trailer in the driveway. Thats' one of the biggest problems i have here in apt living- takes me 45 to get to the dry boat storage which costs me 200$ a month-since i have 2 stroke those things need to be started pretty regularly. What's it average cost to keep a boat close to a marina not in a slip and do they have wash down facilities. I gotta pay .25 cents a minute for wash down here at my local ramp, frigging ridiculous.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Boat Storage here not associated to marina is at min-storage facilities. They also park RV's at them. None are covered that I know, I am not sure of the fees and access to water for washing. The few that I know that have used them would take their boat home, clean it, and the store it. We have a lot of Dry Storage Facilities, aka High and Dry aka Boat on Shelf. You call, they splash, you come back, clean interior, they wash down the outside and flush the engine


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

That sounds pretty convenient, my dad had similiar in mobile bay, think he just tipped the kid a little every time to handle all the clean up. Most of my questions are geared towards ease of getting on the water, whether its just for a few hours around the bay or a full 12 hour day offshore. Gonna love all the options for fishing. Cant believe how big even those bay snappers get, been caught up watching lots of youtube since too windy to fish this week and just about everything still on covid lockdown...


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

BananaTom said:


> Boat Storage here not associated to marina is at min-storage facilities. .... None are covered that I know, I am not sure of the fees and access to water for washing.


I keep my small boat at a mini-storage: they let me have a carport built for it (one of those all metal structures, installed by the seller), there is water but I don't know how welcoming they are about it (it's close to my house so I wash it before returning it), it does have a high fence, computer controlled gate, full video surveillance, and the police often sit in the entry parking lot at night while watching the traffic. 



ChrisA4040 said:


> ... not bad if it comes with community park/ swing sets etc for the upcoming kid....


East HIll in Pensacola ("proper" ha ha) has a park every couple blocks. Most are one block and have one or two of: playground, basketball court, baseball diamond, benches, tennis courts, boat ramp (the last two are at Bayview which is notably larger than one block). Neighborhood is safe, kids ride bikes on streets and go to parks without parents. City codes are NOT onorous (cars that won't run for weeks have to be out of sight or at least moved occasionally, boats CAN be kept in the yard, in sight, or even parked in the street (that tells you something about security!), etc.) and usually only enforced if someone complains. 

There are other neighborhoods that are similarly pleasant. I own a condo on the beach and the HOA sucks. It was my first and last experience with an HOA. I will NEVER live where there is one!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

If you live in a neighborhood with an HOA make sure you read the Restrictive Covenant carefully before you buy. Most of them have a pretty carbon-copy version and they will often specifically prohibit boats in driveways.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

In all fairness, GB is nowhere near as busy as 9 mile road, or 90 in pace... 

Traffic is bad during school year, from 7:30-9am, and 3ish - 6ish...

It backs up bad going to Pensacola beach on weekends... 

I'd imagine neither come close to traffic in LA.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Grand Point is going to be very HOA restrictive. In the city limits you won't have HOA's, but the city has restrictions. As for traffic, if you live here you find a rhythm on travel that is pretty easy.


----------



## Bigdawg143 (Jun 4, 2019)

Come to Alabama....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a headache reading replys . my suggestion don't buy before you come rent for a couple months and find out what you need.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I’ll second what sealark said. 2 years ago I moved to North Carolina. I didn’t have the time to rent and bought right away. I lucked out though. I love my house and the area I’m in. If I would have had more time I know I could have found something that checked all the boxes on my list. If you can definitely rent first then buy.
~JOE~


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

John B. said:


> I live in Gulf Breeze and have zero complaints.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ummmm... you are the one all the Breezers are complaining about ,John.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

You will really like Gulf Breeze proper, most everybody that lives there does not sweat in hot weather and they know everything, just ask them they will tell you so.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Do boats and HOAs really play well together????


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Coming from a turd bowl like CA to a piece of heaven here is gonna be a big change! If you are a CA libertard, it'll really be a huge change!!! As fer sleds, a 22 ftr will get ya several miles out but to do rig trips I'd go at least 25. Florida regulations SUCK and you need to be a college graduate almost a PHD to understand em so good luck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Ummmm... you are the one all the Breezers are complaining about ,John.


 you'll have that lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

But back to the OP: Boating on P'cola Bay is pretty easy. Water is mostly deep enough to not worrying about running aground and when you do it's mostly sand or mud. Tides are minimal, typically about a foot or less, though seasonal changes are more. Currents are insignificant except in the pass and for sailboats. Sea Breeze is fairly consistent, August is hot and little wind, winter fronts suck with strong NW wind and gusty. (Good enough for New York Yacht Club America's Cup team practice here the last couple years: 50+ mph sailboat.)
Fog is rare and mostly in the winter, mostly late November to early January. Biggest visibility challenge is summer thunderstorms which can come up really fast with visibility under 50 feet, high winds and lots of lightning (sucks).

The only thing we don't have is a great island 25 miles offshore with no bridge and boat access only.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

My wife and i LOVE Gulf Breeze. We moved here from out of state. Came to a Gulf Breeze for the schools for the kids. It’s great and the people are awesome. Really, everybody is awesome (Pensacola, Milton, GB, Navarre, AL). We love the area. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I know, the real action is in midway.


Midway, wow haven't heard anyone refer to that in a long time. It was Midway, long before the area became known as Tiger Point. AKA "Santa Rosa Shores". I've always referred to our little slice of paradise as "Gulf Breeze Improper". Still has a GB address, but not in the City.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Midway is further down around the zoo. By Midway water and Midway Baptist Church.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I love these posts where you get half way through the comments and forget what the original question was. To key in on the OP question, a couple of key factors that led us to Gulf Breeze 7 years ago. 
Schools - We were looking when my boys were in 4th and 2nd grade. GB schools are some of the best rated schools in Santa Rosa county. Both of my boys went to Oriole Beach Elem and we loved the staff and the support they gave my sons. They're now in Gulf Breeze Middle and High and we've been equally pleased with their experience there as well. 
Access to water - We settled on a canal home of which there are several in the area. Some on the Bay and Sound side. It's a 15 mile run from my house to the Gulf. While I'd love to be closer, the time to launch and retrieve a boat far exceeds the time it takes for me to run those extra few miles. When the new bridge is completed, there is supposed to be a nice park and launch on the GB side. There is a launch there now but has been closed during construction. 

I'd recommend you rent a place for a year and get the feel for the area. We love living here!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Traffic is heavier than years ago BUT pace and Milton are overrun with traffic all day. Stay here in Gulf Breeze. Pass can get rough but off shore a lot of times smooths out. Meaning after 8 miles or so. Off shore means off shore


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

If no real need to live hear, I’d be over in Baldwin County Alabama all day long.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Daughter has a pool cage--wire not solid roof cover and pool heats up with sun since it is like a screen. She also has solar panel on her house roof so she can get the pool warmed up as early as April.


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

Thought maybe some of you folks in here would be interesting in seeing some west coast fish. Thanks for all the help from this post. We cant wait to get out of here. Got these today on sardines 100ft deep. Black sea bass(protected) and a cabezon.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Slick greasy calm days like that happen twice a year here in my experience.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Is that a ling cod.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisA4040 said:


> Thought maybe some of you folks in here would be interesting in seeing some west coast fish. Thanks for all the help from this post. We cant wait to get out of here. Got these today on sardines 100ft deep. Black sea bass(protected) and a cabezon.
> View attachment 1069424
> View attachment 1069423
> View attachment 1069425


how deep is the water there that close to the bank?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Slick greasy calm days like that happen twice a year here in my experience.


And this time of year, as soon as you come off plane, sweat starts pouring. I'll take some seas and a breeze. Them calm days are for skinny folks.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

kanaka said:


> Slick greasy calm days like that happen twice a year here in my experience.


Usually Thanksgiving day and Christmas day!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Usually Thanksgiving day and Christmas day!


 ... or any other day I'm committed to something and can't fish!


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

specktackler57 said:


> Is that a ling cod.


It's a cabezon- similiar to ling. Lings are more blue/green.It was in 100ft of water. Great weather today-should have made the 25 mile run to the islands but only had 3 beers onboard..


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

ChrisA4040 said:


> …. should have made the 25 mile run to the islands but only had 3 beers onboard..


At least your priorities are right!


----------



## ChrisA4040 (May 21, 2020)

Aside from losing my income for probably up to a year( concert business)- this cornavirus vacation hasn't been too bad. Logging more days on the water than ever. My bro and I got into some fat Calico bass yesterday.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

I had to do some work at our beach place today. Left the beach about 3:30ish +/- …. the traffic was backed up all the way from 17th Ave in Pcola to the Publix traffic light in GB. 

Years ago, I worked two days a week at West FL Hospital while we lived in Mobile. We had the place on the beach and I still had a house in East Hill where I stayed while here. My wife used to say I should sell the East Hill house and stay at the beach when I worked here. She didn't believe me when I said I'd rather to drive back to Mobile than drive to the beach after work until we lived at the beach for a year and a quarter. Now she understands and today reminded me why.


----------

